# Televisor Chino (General) se enciende y se apaga.



## yreloba (Nov 2, 2017)

Hola, tengo mi televisor de tubo de rayos catódicos de procedencia china que se enciende y seguidamente se apaga, repite en varias ocasiones el mismo ciclo de encender y apagar, por suerte tengo los planos del mismo y quisiera que alguien de experiencia en reparaciones de fuentes logre darme algunas sugerencias para poder solucionar el problema, pues estoy pensando que el problema es exactamente ahí, en la fuente.
Adjunto les dejo una muestra de donde debe estar el problema, les comento que todo los diodos zener de la fuente miden perfectamente su voltaje de referencia, solo uno de 7.5V cae su voltaje al encender a 4V aproximadamente, cuando logra quedar encendido ese mismo voltaje lleva a estar a 5,8V, mientras que antes de encender se mantiene en su valor de referencia (7,5V), se trata del diodo ZD901 marcado en un circulo de color verde en la foto adjunta. Para adelantar he cambiado todas las piezas marcadas en círculos rojos. Ya no se que pensar ni que hacer, espero por los comentarios de todos para asi poder dar una solucion final. Algo importante, cuando logra quedarse encendido ya no se apaga mas.
 Saludos y que tengan buen dia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

Ese síntoma es de capacitores , para comenzar cambia todos los capacitores de la fuente incluidos unos de muy vajo valor del primario de la fuente.

Capacitor luego de ese zener con fugas .


----------



## yreloba (Nov 2, 2017)

Bueno, si me pongo a mirar con detalles solo me resta por cambiar un condesador pequeño del primario del transformador (C907) y otra es que quizas pueda ser el propio diodo zener con fuga como asi mencionas. En cuanto haga los cambios les comento. Muchas gracias y espero poder resolver.
Saludos, Reloba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

Hay electrolíticos de 1 uF x 60 V que trabajan quizás a 2 V , entonces con el paso de los años se "desarman".


----------



## yreloba (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola, segun sus sugerencias lamentablemente no he podido resolver el problema, he cambiado el diodo zener donde cae el voltaje de 7,5V a 3 o 4V, he continuado cambiando condensadores de la fuente y aun asi continuo con la averia. Ya casi no enciende prácticamente, ya ha dejado de hacerlo, enciende se siente el ¨tic¨ del relay y autoseguido el ¨tac¨ indicando que se apago, ni la pantalla logra visualizarse ya.
Nuevamente cuento con la gran experiencia de varios en este proyecto para asi juntos poder resolver mi problema.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 14, 2017)

ya estoy un podo desentrenado en tv trc, pero algo aún recuerdo.... mira lo que te recomendaron los compañeros es totalmente correcto, pero como continua el problema, saca y revisa el transistor de línea que pudiera estar en corto....tanto si está roto, como si no, puedes poner una lampara de 40w donde estaría el colector y chasis, a ver si queda prendida o continúa tildando la fuente...si queda prendida, mide el b+ a ver si tiene valores correctos, si es muy bajo, o la fuente continua tildando, entonces revisa la fuente con lupa.....

También puede darse el caso que el voltaje del b+ este por encima de lo que indica el manual de servicio entonces tienes un problema en el regulador de la fuente, por eso se recomienda esta prueba porque si pones otro transistor se rompería otra vez....saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2017)

Podrias ser que ese zener esté de protección y no necesariamente llegue a su tensión nominal.

Capacitores del secundario de la fuente , mediste , cambiaste ?

Que tensiones tenés en las salidas de la fuente (creo son tres)


----------



## yreloba (Nov 14, 2017)

En verdad no he medido los condensadores del secundario porque los voltajes estan en rango, 5,1V, 6,2V y tambien 12v, este ultimo en el adjunto no se muestra.
En la espera de nuevos comentarios para asi identificar la causa del problemas
Reiterados los Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola, que tensión hay en el +B en St-by y en funcionamiento?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2017)

Cuando en un TV falla la fuente hay que aislarla y ensayarla sola, para eso se quita el TR de horizontal y con lampara como carga40-60W se prueba si la fuente alcanza el valor nominal de tensión, muy típicamene 110VDC, puede que la fuente se exceda de tensión y actue la protección, hay que corroborar que la fuente regula y estabiliza, para eso es ideal, un Variac y varias lámparas de distinata potencia como carga. 
Si la fuente pasa la prueba, el problema puede estar en otro lado, dos cosas por revisar, por un lado que los capacitores de +24V que van a vertical esten en buen estado y los  propios del circuito de vertical esten en buen estado, ya que si la tensión es baja y/o la señal de vertical que va hacia el micro esta deformada, es baja o nula el TV se prende y apaga.
No todo termina aquí, pero con eso hay suficiente para trabajar un buen rato


----------



## yreloba (Nov 15, 2017)

De antemano Saludos a todos.
Me gustaria responderle todo lo que me preguntan y continuar con esta odisea,
La tension que tengo en +b en St-by es pequeña, unos 25V y cuando doy encender sube a 111V.
Realmente pienso que no hizo falta hacer la prueba del bombillo porque cuando doy el boton de encendido el voltaje de +b esta ok, 111V, de todas formas lo hise, quite el transistor horizontal y conecte el bombillo dio el voltaje +b, pero el tv no enciende, solo hace el clic de la entrada del relay y hasta ahi, quizas esta prueba tenga otros objetivos que porsupuesto desconozco.
Volvi a poner el transistor, y prendi el TV, observando detalladamente el mismo y segun lo que todos me han opinado, me puse a analizar con mas suavidad lo que esta ocurriendo, le doy encender, se siente el ¨tic¨ de la entrada del relay y el ¨tac¨ de salir, pero me di cuenta de algo, los voltaje del secundario de la fuente estan presente, ademas del +b. Entre tantas cosas me pregunto: ¿ QUE OBJETIVO ESPECIFICO CUMPLE EL HORIZONTAL?, algo importante no encontré voltaje en IC del vertical, aqui tambien me asalta otra duda, en ocasiones he revisado TV y cuando el vertical tiene problemas simplemente es este circuito, pero en este caso por que ha de apagarse. Realmente he dedicado mas de 4 horas continuas en el dia de ayer al tema de mi TV. Espero como siempre, mantener la fe en que varios de ustedes logren darme la noticia que tanto espero en sus comentarios.
Reiterados los saludos.


----------



## felipe (Nov 15, 2017)

compañero. lo interesante es que no tienes voltaje en el vertical. aprovechando que tienes oscilacion horizontal trata lo siguiente. desvincula la alimentacion del flyback y coloca un foco de 75/100del bmas a tierra, para que tenga una carga). alimentas con una fuente externa 15/50vcd el pin de bmas del flyback. armas una sonda de vpp y la colocas en el colector del tansistor de salida horizontal. conectas todo y checa cuanto mide la sonda. cuanto debe medir?. tienes que conocer tu voltaje externo digamos 30vcd. el voltaje de tu fuente 110vcd.  entonces 30por mil. entre 110, el resultado son 272vpp. eso es lo que debe medir tu sonda. esto te indica si el sistema se protege por sobre consumo o falla en la seccion horizontal, y puedes checar si tienes voltaje para el circuito vertical. comenta. saludos cordiales todo.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 16, 2017)

Creo entender que cuando se apaga o no enciende la fuente funciona bien, osea las tensiones están presentes, de ser así, lo que esta ocurriendo es que no hay excitación en el driver horizontal, este viene desde el jungla, esos chip se suelen desoldar las patas muy fácil, por otro lado se tiene que verificar que la tensión del +B le llegue al colector de tr horizontal, ojo que si esta funcionando los picos de tensión pueden quemar el tester.

Los resonadores de cerámica que usan algunos junglas suelen dejar de funcionar en forma aleatoria.

los verticales suelen tomar su tensión del flyback, así que si el horizontal no enciende tampoco lo hará el vertical.


----------



## yreloba (Nov 16, 2017)

Realmente para realizar lo que comenta felipe sera dificil para mi, porque no cuento con esas herramientas, pero intentare comprobar algo.
Por otra lado, realizare lo que agrega sergiot, pues a pesar que no tengo basta experiencia en TV, entiendo perfectamente que lo describe y concuerdo en que el problema puede estar muy cerca.
Cuando tenga nuevos resultados les comento a todos, ya veremos.
Saludos.


----------



## felipe (Nov 16, 2017)

estimado. la sonda de vpp ( voltaje de pico a pico) solo son 3condensadores de 0.1/400v-- 2 diodos 1n4007). y la fuente cualquier fuente que tengas que sea menor a 50vcd te sirve. el maestro sergiot te habla de picos de tension. son estos picos los que vas a poder medir con la sonda y tu voltimetro. en la seccion horizontal los condensadores de sintonia ( los de 1600v) los que estan en el colector del transistor de salida horizontal son importantes y delicados, no los puedes medir con un capacitometro por su elevado voltaje. con esta sonda te permitira medir si el pulso esta en los parametros adecuados de funcionamiento. el voltimetro no lo coloques en el colector del salida horizontal, pues el voltaje son 125vcd pero los picos son de mil vpp.  yo espero te animes, pregunta, busca informacion y comenta. saludos cordiales todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2017)

Felipe , te animo a que dibujes la sonda y hacemos un post aparte cómo aporte con todas las explicaciones  , todavía hay muchos CRT dando batalla


----------



## felipe (Nov 16, 2017)

estimado maestro. la sonda esta en comunidad electronica. se tomar la foto y mandarla a un correo o a un whatsap, pero no se como " subir la imagen". el echo es que nos a dado buenos resultados. se usa la fuente original con el foco como carga,  para alimentar la jungla y el transformador driver, y una fuente externa no mas de 50vcd esto porque los 1n4007 no soportan mayor voltaje. para alimentar el pin del bmas del flybak. yo uso una fuente de 40vcd . si la fuente original es de 125vcd. 40por mil entre 125 el resultado son 320vpp.  esto es lo que marca el voltimetro. quiero aclarar que por supuesto no es mio el procedimiento, son de curso y  pruebas echas en varios tv, pero que si funciona. incluso es mas rapido que conectar el osciloscopio. es una manera sencilla pero eficaz. si ud tiene a bien indicar el modo de enviarlo yo con todo gusto, maestro. saludos cordiales todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2017)

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/punta-PaP.htm


----------



## felipe (Nov 16, 2017)

estimado maestro. efectivamente esa es la sonda. los 3 condensadores los colocamos de 0.1 a 250/400v y los diodos 1n4007.  quitamos el flyback y el transistor horizontal , le colocamos una carga el foco de 75/100w y la sonda la colocamos en el colector del transistor driver, al presionar el switch la sonda marcara un vpp si la jungla le manda pulso, si esto es asi, lo podemos colocar en la base del transistor de salida horizontal, si obtenemos un registro en la base del transistor de salida horizontal , colocamos de nuevo el flyback y el transistor de salida horizontal. se desvincula el pin de bmas del flyback, le dejamos el foco al bmas original, y en el pin del flyback le conectamos una fuente externa. asi es como lo trabajamos. maestro, agradecido de su ayuda para colocar donde esta la sonda. quedo a sus ordenes. un saludo cordial. felipe ascencio.


----------



## yreloba (Nov 20, 2017)

Saludos a todos de antemano. Despues de pasarme el fin de semana intentando arreglar el TV es que logro leer lo que magistralmente han explicado, sin duda alguna, esto lo necesitara muchas personas.
Por otro lado les dire que tuve avances pero de nuevo estoy estacionario, bueno, logre encender el TV....ahora es cuando estoy enfrentando lo mas dificil, les quiero comentar para no buscar a ciegas y hallar algo de lógica a lo que hago para no trabajar por gusto, eso lo lograre con sus sugerencias.
El hecho es que cuando pongo la placa al reves logra encender el tv, incluso largas horas, pero cuando volteo la placa a su posicion normal ocurre lo que habia ya comentado, se enciende el relay y con la misma se apaga, pero se quedan habilitados los voltajes del secundario de la fuente. De seguro diran todos, eso es un falso contacto o una soldadura fría, hasta yo pensando en eso y he dedicado largas horas a repasar una por una todas los puntos de estaño del televisor, he procedido a cambiar el 70 % de todos los filtros y condensadores de la fuente, etapa horizontal y hasta el circuito del vertical. Solo quiero hallarle una lógica a esto que me esta sucediendo para asi hacer mediciones en algun punto exacto y no andar mas por el camino desorientado.  Ahora bien, logre hacer algo que quizás ayude, cuando logro encenderlo mido el voltaje en el pin de la jungla correspondiente a la activacion del circuito horizontal el mismo es de aproximadamente 2V, cuando se apaga el tv este voltaje cae a cero y asi desactiva tambien la alimentación del circuito vertical, o sea, pienso yo y se lo pregunto, ¿podremos descartar la etapa horizontal como la protagonista del problema?, que piensan ustedes. ¿ Cómo puedo saber que referncia toma la jungla o que pin para que automáticamente me desactive esa salida?. 
Algo mas, entre los cambios que hise a ciegas despues de tantas pruebas estuvo el transistor de salida horizontal.
Les dejo una muestra del circuito.
Como siempre, espero por sus comentarios, 
Reiterados los Saludos,


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 20, 2017)

hola... es interesante lo que dices cuando el Tv queda funcionando al voltear la placa pero hay ciertos puntos que debemos aclarar primeramente para lanzar flechas a una falla que podría ser tanto un falso contacto de soldadura fría como también algún componente suelto en algún pin y no te has dado cuenta; se ha llegado a una falla intermitente las cuales confunden mucho. Las preguntas a responder son: 
cuando  el circuito está volteado y dices que funciona: ¿ Hay audio e imagen correctamente? cuando lo volteas y el TV ya no enciende, ¿Hay oscilación en el circuito horizontal? ¿Puedes ver encendido el tubo de la pantalla? 
otra cosa a tomar en cuenta es que se usan sockets o zócalos para el integrado jungla o microjungla (cual sea el caso) para montura y extracción fácil de dicho chip y estos con el tiempo se sulfatan provocando  fallas intermitentes en el Tv, si este es tu caso eliminalo y coloca el integrado directamente al circuito.. Dios te bendiga y comentar resultados


----------



## yreloba (Nov 20, 2017)

Cuando lo coloco en la posicion en que funciona si hay audio y video y cuando no funciona el tubo de pantalla no enciende porque como les habia descrito la habilitacion del circuito horizontal que viene de la jungla se anula (pin33).
¿Como puedo saber de que condicones depende el pin 33 de la jungla para que asi active la etapa horizontal ? 
Les dejo el manual del IC de la jungla, para un mayor analisis.
Saludos, en espera, Reloba.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 20, 2017)

¿Ninguna raja o fisura en la placa?
Suelen crearse con el peso del fly back.
Pregunta, ¿se corta la señal entre ic y driver de líneas? o ¿directamente no sale señal del ic?
Rectifico, ya leí que desaparece la señal.

Posibilidad de fotos??

Otra pregunta, cuando no funciona ¿es con la placa fuera de su sitio o encastrada en su lugar?


----------



## felipe (Nov 20, 2017)

compañero. a reserva de lo que digan los maestros, sugerencias. 1.- quitas el flyback y el transistor de salida horizontal, conectas un foco de 25w de esos de horno) del pin del bmas del flyback a tierra, lo enciendes y mueves la placa tratando de ver si el foco se apaga por el movimiento. 2.- asi como esta sin el flyback y sin el hot. armas la sonda  de vpp y la colocas en la base del hot, e igual, conectas todo, oprimes el switch y el foco tiene que prender, pero tiene que marcar una oscilacion en la base del hot ( aunque no este puesto) e igual manipulas la placa buscando se corte el bmas o la oscilacion. si todo hasta aqui funciona bien. 3.- colocas un oscilador de audio en los  pines del flyback del secundario, (hay un oscilador que se alimenta con una pila de 1.5v) en los catodos de los diodos, el otro extremo lo conectas al punto mas distante que encuentres. quizas no me exprese bien en la idea, pero cualquier duda comenta. saludos cordiales todos. felipe ascencio


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 20, 2017)

Debe existir como dice Pinchavalvulas una fisura mínima que no se puede notar aún con los ojos pegados al circuito. Debes verificar alguna pista fisurada en la circuitería del jungla como vas también chequea la conexión entre el yugo de deflexión con la tarjeta... Ojo y lupa con esa falla.


----------



## yreloba (Nov 20, 2017)

jamaz habia revisado tanto una tarjeta, les puedo asegurar que la misma se ve en perfecto estado, lo unico que se nota es el retoque de todos los puntos. La placa no funciona cuando esta puesta en su lugar.
Seguimos en contacto.
MIs saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2017)

Tocá el flyback hacia los lados con un palito de madera seca


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 20, 2017)

La pregunta de si no funciona fuera o encastrada, es por se me ha dado el caso de que al meter el chasis en su sitio (no fuera sobre la mesa) rozaba algo con la malla de masa que rodea el tubo y no arrancaba. 
lo recogí del domicilio tres veces, un compañero técnico lo revisaba con placa fuera y funcionaba bien. La tercera vez que fuí al domicilo lo revisé y encontré el problema.

A parte, al estar en su sitio está obligada a estar recta o plana. Con el tiempo se acomban por el calor y al enderezar surgen fallos ocultos.

Dosme, lo del flyback suelo hacerlos con los dedos.


----------



## yreloba (Nov 20, 2017)

Maestro Felipe por sus sugerencias necesito que me responda lo siguiente para asi ganar en tiempo y no perder el hilo cuando vuelva a trabajar en el TV:
1- Si quitando el Fly y el Horizontal y conectando el foco donde me dices no se apaga aunque mueva la placa, cual puede ser en este caso el problema o simplemente es asi como debe ser (no apagarse).
2- Armando las sondas  y dando lectura cuando encienda y no dando cuando se me apaga, entonces frente a que nos enfrentamos y que es lo próximo paso que debemos revisar en este caso , segun sus teorias.
Realmente estoy buscando el motivo por el cual IC jungla desactiva el pin33 que activa el circuito horizontal, para eso adjunté el plano donde está una parte del IC jungla y el propio datasheet de este integrado en otro adjunto, segun este ultimo este pin33 de la jungla depende del pin27 y 18. Lo que pienso sobre el pin33 es correcto o es una mala deducción. 
Saludos cordiales.



Dosme si lo toco y sucede lo que estamos hablando entonces supongo que es el Fly, ojala que no sea eso, aca en cuba no abundan mucho. Ya veremos, lo importante es definir cual es el problema.
Saludos maestro


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 20, 2017)

No, el tema de mover el fly es para ver si falla la placa por ese lado que es lo mas típico. Supongo.
Aunque también podrían fallar soldaduras conexions internas de pines. 
Muevelo con palo o mango de destornillador, no vaya a tener fugas y te dé la risa.
.


----------



## felipe (Nov 20, 2017)

compañero. en su pregunta 1,2 -- el foco no debe apargarse cuando manipula la placa e igual la oscilacion. si se cortan durante el momento, seria como dicen los maestros un falso. vamos a pensar que la fuente y la oscilacion estan bien. tenemos que probar el flyback, el yugo y tenemos que medir si tenemos y cuanto en el heater. 1 seria con la sonda. que ya explicamos el procedimiento. 2.- de una tv bn que tenga transformador de entrada ( tiene que estar aislada de la red) quitarle el flyback y el hot. nos quedara el transformador driver, de este sacaremos dos cables, uno que es la tierra y que ira a la tierra de su tv color, y el otro que sera blanco que ira a la base del hot de su tv color, de su tv color quitaremos el transformador driver. cuando prendamos el tv bn la oscilacion de este le sera entregada a la base del hot de su tv color. desvincule la alimentacion del pin del bmas del flyback y a ese pin le pondremos una fuente externa 15/35. ( ya con el tiempo se hace de una fuente variable un lm317 y un tip47) . conecta todo y tiene que oscilar su flyback , esto nos dara tiempo para checar voltajes en el secundario ademas de manipular la placa buscando un falso, una fisura.


----------



## yreloba (Nov 22, 2017)

He conseguido un osciloscopio, ¿Puedo sustituirlo por las sondas que me comenta Felipe y hacer el mismo procedimiento?, Que me opinan ustedes,
Saludos Cordiales a todos.


----------



## felipe (Nov 22, 2017)

compañero. sugerencias. 1.- quitas el flyback y el hot, colocas el foco 75/100 del bmas a tierra. con esto checamos la fuente. 2.- colocas el oscilocopio en la base del transistor driver son .8/1.2 vpp. 3 lo colocas en el colector del transistor driver ( no estoy viendo tu diagrama pero el pico mas alto son 100/150vpp. 3.- lo colocas en la base del transistor de salida horizontal (hot) son 12/18 vpp. todo esto sin el flyback y sin el hot. observa bien pues solo seran unos instantes aca decimos un reflejo).- si todo esta bien probaremos el flyack. precauciones. jamas conectes el osciloscopio en el colector del hot usando la fuente original. ( pues los pico son de mil vpp y aunque hay puntas especiales, mejor no) .-  conecta el flyback y el hot, y te colocas ahora en el heater, son 15/25 vpp.- por ultimo prueba el flyback siguiendo el aporte de la sonda. el osciloscopio lo colocas por 50vpp y el tiempo unos 20us. ahora que ya tienes osciloscopio felicidades!!.- comenta cualquier duda. saludos cordiales todos. felipe ascencio



compañero.  el osciloscopio lo colocas en 50vpp el voltaje maximo que puedas medir pero la punta tiene que estar por diez. para que cuando uses el indicador de 5 vpp y la punta este por diez en realidad sean 50vpp. comenta cualquier duda. saludos todos. felipe ascencio


----------



## yreloba (Nov 22, 2017)

Sin dudas es usted un profe en el tema, lástima que en ocasiones sea yo quien comprenda bien poco sobre el lenguaje técnico de los TV. Por ejemplo: ¨colector del transistor del driver¨, de que transistor estamos hablando?, ademas de ¨heater¨, que es?.
Disculpa las constantes preguntas, solo quiero aprender y asi poder enseñar a quien lo necesite, precisamente lo que ahora estan haciendo todos ustedes.
Mis Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2017)

La base del transistor de salida horizontal la *maneja* un pequeño transistor , ese es el *driver* (conductor , manejador)

Heater = calentador = filamento (lo que se pone-enciende rojizo dentro del cañón) Mayormente trabajan con 6 V que no se puede medir a tester porque es alta frecuencia (15 kHz)


----------



## felipe (Nov 22, 2017)

compañero. el transistor driver es el Q 401. la base es el que recibe el pulso proveniente de la jungla a travez de una resistencia , y el colector va al T 401.- el transistor de salida horizontal sera el Q402 (hot).- el heater ( es el que alimenta el cinescopio).- para mdir el heater, o cualquier vpp de los secundarios necesitas la sonda o el osciloscopio. porque?.- el flyback es un transformador, pero al no alimentarse de un vca no tendra una onda sinusoidal en los secundarios( como la que sale en donde insertas la clavija).--- comenta. saludos todos. pd . hice otra explicacion pero al final no salio.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 23, 2017)

Me perdí un poco con este hilo, pero me pareció que en algún momento se comentó que al dar vuelta la placa esta funcionaba bien y al ponerla en posición normal no funcionaba, es el típico falso contacto no creo que justifique tanta medición, si no está visible como en la mayoría de los casos, han evolucionado los falsos contactos, ya no son como eran antes, te sugiero que con mucho cuidado resueldes todo el jungla y el micro, si no lo has hecho aún.


----------



## yreloba (Nov 23, 2017)

Evidentemente Sergio tiene razon, pero queria tal explicacion para hallar lógica a lo que mido y asi poder descubrir que es lo que esta fallando por el motivo que, porsupuesto, todos suponemos y si, me dio resultado medir como me lo han explicado porque haciendolo fui descartando estapas y a su vez iba centrando mas la localizacion del falso. 
 Bueno traigo noticias buenas y también malas, ahora le describo la buena: Despues de comprobar todo lo que me sugería Felipe y estuvo bien, comencé a desconectar salidas del Fly Back hasta descubrir en que etapa o lugar estaba el problema, escribirlo les aseguro que es facil encontrarlo a vista casi convencido que nadie lo haria, la fisura no era en un punto de soldadura, ni tampoco en un componente, era en una vena entre una pieza y otra. Tengo perfecta mi vista y les aseguro que no se vei, solo lo logre midiendo.
 Les digo mas y asi entendemos la logica del circuito, la parte del circuito con problemas era el que finalmente va al pin30 del IC jungla, cuando comprobamos en el datasheet de este IC, el pin 30 es el encargado de proteger la salida para la activación del vertical, este punto alcanzaba un valor mayor que el que debia y activaba lo que le llamamos protección al Horizontal, en condiciones normales este punto controla un sobrevoltaje. 
Bueno después de la buena la mala,pues lo encendí y cuando le pongo algo de señal de video la imagen se ve como muestro en la imagen adjunta, por lo que he preguntado eso es lo llamado imagen negativa, segun esto que puedo medir o que puedo hacer, imagino que el trabajo sera ahora en la etapa de la jungla, supongo.
Ahora veremos cuan dificil sera repara tal problema y ojala que después de este no aparezca mas ninguno. Recuerden que arriba ya les he mostrado el circuito y el datasheet de este IC.
Como siempre mis saludos a todos.
Yusley Reloba


----------



## sergiot (Nov 23, 2017)

Estás encarando mal la reparación, cuando por alguna razón no enciende la etapa horizontal no hay nada para medir, todo lo que se mida no sirve, el tv tiene que encender en un periodo de tiempo estipulado, si no lo hace la mayoría de los tv abortan por timeout y no vuelven a encender, antiguamente el sistema era distinto y podía suceder que vuelva a encender, pero ya casi no quedan de esos sistemas.

La imagen desenfocada y los arrastres de color pueden deberse a tubo con baja emisión o la tensión de grilla 2 muy alta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2017)

Traducción : G2 o Grilla 2 es la tensión de screen , uno de los dos potenciómetros del flyback , el otro es foco.


----------



## yreloba (Nov 23, 2017)

Como los que conocen sus ustedes no me gusta discrepar, pero observen la foto y me dicen......, bueno, no importa, lo que importa ahora es tratar de quitar el efecto que tiene ahora. 
Acabo de mover el potenciómetro que indica el screen y continua igual, lo que hace es subirle el brillo, pero con el mismo efecto, algo asi como corrido.
Bueno, continuo en espera de sus sugerencias, incluso la más insignificante.
Saludos.


----------



## felipe (Nov 23, 2017)

compañeros. buenos dias. que bueno que has avanzado y has sido persistente. felicidades!!.- ya vi la foto y a reserva de lo que los maestros opinen. sugerencias. necesitamos un generador de barras, especialmente la cuadricula. ( sino tienes puedes ir a un ciber que te hagan un cd con patrones de colores, barras, cuadricula, puntos etc. busca en gooogle e informate ).- colocas el cd al dvd y despues a la tv. como te digo la cuadricula. con esta puedes mover el enfoque y el screen y observar  el efecto. una vez que moviendo estos controles te quede lo mas delgada las lineas, colocas el cd de ajuste de pureza, es el color rojo. tiene que salir la pantalla toda roja. si esta manchada de algun otro color puedes mover los anillos de convergencia. los que estan en el cuello del cinescpio. comenta. saludos cordiales todos. felipe ascencio


----------



## yreloba (Nov 24, 2017)

Buenos días a todos, Maestro Felipe, no realicé exactamente como me dices, pero me sirvio para seguir el camino al error buscando información sobre el tema. El problema estaba en el ajuste de los anillos de convergencia, junto a un leve toque al screen y focus. Ya definitivamente he reparado el TV, que sin dudas no lo hubiese hecho sin ustedes, les agradesco a todos aquellos que han colaborado en especial al amigo Felipe.
Adjunto les dejo una imagen de la fisura de la targeta y un documento sobre el ajuste de los anillos de convergencia, que de seguro les servirá a muchos, incluso a estas altura de avance de tecnologia, porque como dijese el profe Dosme, ¨Aún hay muchos TRC dando batalla¨.
Saludos Cordiales y que tengan un excelente dia.
Yusley Reloba.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 24, 2017)

Muy bien!!! esos tv siguen andando y seguirán por varios años mas, y además son los únicos que permiten este tipo de reparaciones, en un lcd olvídate de poder hacer todo esto que has hecho y mucho menos lograr que funcione sin llegar a la conclusión de que tenes que cambiar la placa completa.


----------



## felipe (Nov 24, 2017)

compañero. que bueno que lo has logrado, y una vez mas felicidades!!!.-  te comento : una vez llegue a este foro pidiendo ayuda,  y encontre personas que sin conocerme estuvieron dispuestas a hacerlo. todavia,  me sorprende la cantidad de conocimiento que pueden aportar en un instante, y ademas haciendolo parecer muchas veces de una manera  sencilla,  ahora que lo has logrado, juntos podemos dar las gracias a todas estas personas, grandes maestros de este foro. para todos lo que participan, un saludo cordial , mi admiracion y respetos. felipe ascencio


----------



## yreloba (Nov 24, 2017)

Muchas Gracias, estoy de acuerdo con usted.
 En realidad nunca pense que hubiesen personas con tanto talento en este sitio, ya noto que estaba errado y que sin saber estaba perdiendo oportunidades de aprender, es bueno, sin dudas, contar con personas tan incondicionales como los que hoy, como usted dice, participan en este foro.
Se une a su respeto a esos grandes maestros, un servidor,
Yusley Reloba.


----------

